# country pet naturals



## jnite (Jan 18, 2009)

This is a pasteurized "raw" diet. I put raw like that because it truly isn't raw as it is pasteurized. So I was just wondering what you guys thought of this as something to add to a dogs diet once in a while or even half the time?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Haha, I just mentioned this in another thread before I even saw this one! What a coincidence. Anyway, I think it's a really good food, but somewhat too expensive to feed exclusively to large dogs . But for however much your budget can handle, it's great.


----------



## jnite (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't find any ratings for it, that's why I'm asking.....


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think a lot of ratings sites don't know how to classify it. . .not raw, not canned, not kibble. . .which section to put it in? LOL. 

Anyway, don't need ratings, just look at the ingredients (chicken flavor):
Chicken, Chicken Heart, Ground Chicken Bone, Sea Salt, Choline Chloride, Magnesium Oxide, Zinc Sulfate, Mixed Tocopherols (Source of Vitamin E),Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Nicotin Acid, Vitamin A, Vitamin K, Riboflavin, Calcium Iodate, Sodi Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Hydrochloride Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement

Nothing to object to there--it's pretty much just ground-up meat with vitamins added.


----------



## jnite (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the input)


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

jnite said:


> Thanks for the input)


sorry, i'll be the dissenting voice. it's pasteurised. that alone makes it not suitable for a dog whose digestive tract is so strong, it can do away with most anything you throw at them.

ever wonder why it's cooked bones that make them sick and not raw bone? when we cook things or purify them, there is nothing left to populate their guts. dogs are different than we are.

if you're going to feed raw, may i suggest that you buy a chicken, cut it up and feed it?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

MagicRe said:


> sorry, i'll be the dissenting voice. it's pasteurised. that alone makes it not suitable for a dog


Well, sure, if you're gonna go raw, go raw. But it's better than kibble or canned food, IMO. And some people can't/won't feed their pets raw.


----------



## jnite (Jan 18, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Well, sure, if you're gonna go raw, go raw. But it's better than kibble or canned food, IMO. And some people can't/won't feed their pets raw.


 This is honestly what I was thinking..... myself, I have no desire to go raw, I dont have the time to do it properly and even if I did I probably wouldn't. So my thoughts were that this might be a good "treat" that seems healthy enough in addition to kibble.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

Willowy said:


> Well, sure, if you're gonna go raw, go raw. But it's better than kibble or canned food, IMO. And some people can't/won't feed their pets raw.


i used to agree with that....and i've helped people go from kibble to premades...but in reality, and after thinking about it....if it's pasteurised, it's devoid of bacteria dogs need.

if it's devoid of bacteria that populates their guts appropriately.

and yes, it's better than kibble, but not by enough to help the dog. just sayin'.


----------

